# How to protect gear from fine sand?



## sunnyVan (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll be visiting Antelope Canyon in Arizona in the summer. I've heard that the red sand is so fine that it gets in the lens very easily. For those who visited Utah and Az, any suggestions for protection? I wonder if a clear plastic bag would be enough to keep the sand out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Feb 26, 2014)

By a Pentax and you won't have to worry about it. ;D


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 26, 2014)

You can't really. And this is someone who's shot at Burning Man which has the extremely fine, alkaline dust.

What you can do is try and use gaffer's tape at all the seams, including the lens/body interface. If you have a zoom lens...you'll get some dust in there, unless it internally zooms like the 70-200's, or 17-40 (after you add a front filter). You can try a plastic bag, or taping on plastic around the body and/or lens...but just resign yourself to the fact that if you are out shooting more than a few hours, you'll need to send it off to be CLA'd. Especially if you get caught out in a dust storm.

If, on the other hand, you keep it in a bag and take it out only when shooting, and you're not in a big dust storm, don't worry too much. And avoid changing a lens outside if at all possible. That's a great way for dust to get in the mirror box & mess up the mirror or get on the sensor.


----------



## sunnyVan (Feb 26, 2014)

Drizzt321 said:


> You can't really. And this is someone who's shot at Burning Man which has the extremely fine, alkaline dust.
> 
> What you can do is try and use gaffer's tape at all the seams, including the lens/body interface. If you have a zoom lens...you'll get some dust in there, unless it internally zooms like the 70-200's, or 17-40 (after you add a front filter). You can try a plastic bag, or taping on plastic around the body and/or lens...but just resign yourself to the fact that if you are out shooting more than a few hours, you'll need to send it off to be CLA'd. Especially if you get caught out in a dust storm.
> 
> If, on the other hand, you keep it in a bag and take it out only when shooting, and you're not in a big dust storm, don't worry too much. And avoid changing a lens outside if at all possible. That's a great way for dust to get in the mirror box & mess up the mirror or get on the sensor.



Maybe I'll have to use my 17-40 more than my normal zoom then. I'm not too fond of the idea of mailing my lens to be cleaned.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 27, 2014)

sunnyVan said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't really. And this is someone who's shot at Burning Man which has the extremely fine, alkaline dust.
> ...



If you pack it properly, it's pretty safe. I've done it before. Lots of bubble wrap. Or if you live close enough to a Canon servicing center, just bring it there.

However, I don't know how dusty it really is in Arizona where you plan to be. There will of course be some, but I don't know how it compares to Burning Man where there are 65,000 people stepping and biking and, in general, making lots and lots of dust that the wind picks up. Without that, there's always a bit but nothing too horribly serious. Except for actual dust storms, that is.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Feb 27, 2014)

I've been to the Page, AZ area _a lot_ over the years, and I'll just flatly state that I think the dust issues & concerns at Antelope (both upper & lower) are waaaaay over blown. By exercising just _a little_ common sense anyone can safely use a camera and even change lenses without a problem. Now there are _other_ slot canyons in the neighborhood, that are more "open on top" then Antelope, where falling sand can be a concern. Interestingly enough, I've found that the falling sand is at it's worst immediately _after_ a big wind-event rather than during the dust-storm up-top. But even then, just the simplest of precautions have always been sufficient, and I am a stickler for sensor dust... So especially if the slot canyons are going to be a once-in-a-lifetime photo opportunity for you, I say don't be shy about your gear or even changing lenses, simply be smart about it. Basically just find a more sheltered corner in which to change lenses, be quick, and always use a clear/UV filter.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2014)

sunnyVan said:


> I'll be visiting Antelope Canyon in Arizona in the summer. I've heard that the red sand is so fine that it gets in the lens very easily. For those who visited Utah and Az, any suggestions for protection? I wonder if a clear plastic bag would be enough to keep the sand out. Thanks in advance.



I visited Antelope in the late 90's, and I had a Nikon FM-2 with a Sigma 24-70 standard zoom with me - not really dust sealed. My wife used the same gear, and we both had no issues after leaving this beautiful piece of Earth. In the Canyon we met a guy with a large format film camera, and I am pretty sure that it wasn't dust sealed. I think Antelope is much less critical than shooting on a shore with fine sand and sea wind. 

That said, I would not recommend to use an older copy of Canon's EF-S 17-55/2.8, if you have one and plan to take it with you. My copy seems to sucking in every dust particle available within a 10 feet range. I learned that newer copies of this lens are a bit better dust protected.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 27, 2014)

sunnyVan said:


> Maybe I'll have to use my 17-40 more than my normal zoom then. I'm not too fond of the idea of mailing my lens to be cleaned.



I can vouch for the 17-40L being incredibly resistant against sand, even if it gets between the zoom or focus rings it just rubs out again.. I guess many L lenses have higher resistance, I never found sand to be a big problem with my 70-300L either, even though it's not an internal zoom. But I admit I'm speaking of standard sand from the ground here, not for ultra-fine particles you're getting in the desert in a sand storm.


----------



## sunnyVan (Feb 27, 2014)

JustMeOregon said:


> I've been to the Page, AZ area _a lot_ over the years, and I'll just flatly state that I think the dust issues & concerns at Antelope (both upper & lower) are waaaaay over blown. By exercising just _a little_ common sense anyone can safely use a camera and even change lenses without a problem. Now there are _other_ slot canyons in the neighborhood, that are more "open on top" then Antelope, where falling sand can be a concern. Interestingly enough, I've found that the falling sand is at it's worst immediately _after_ a big wind-event rather than during the dust-storm up-top. But even then, just the simplest of precautions have always been sufficient, and I am a stickler for sensor dust... So especially if the slot canyons are going to be a once-in-a-lifetime photo opportunity for you, I say don't be shy about your gear or even changing lenses, simply be smart about it. Basically just find a more sheltered corner in which to change lenses, be quick, and always use a clear/UV filter.



What you said is encouraging. I don't plan on changing lens. I only hope that the sand or dust doesn't get into the zoom ring and the camera buttons. Maybe I'm just being paranoid.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 27, 2014)

sunnyVan said:


> JustMeOregon said:
> 
> 
> > I've been to the Page, AZ area _a lot_ over the years, and I'll just flatly state that I think the dust issues & concerns at Antelope (both upper & lower) are waaaaay over blown. By exercising just _a little_ common sense anyone can safely use a camera and even change lenses without a problem. Now there are _other_ slot canyons in the neighborhood, that are more "open on top" then Antelope, where falling sand can be a concern. Interestingly enough, I've found that the falling sand is at it's worst immediately _after_ a big wind-event rather than during the dust-storm up-top. But even then, just the simplest of precautions have always been sufficient, and I am a stickler for sensor dust... So especially if the slot canyons are going to be a once-in-a-lifetime photo opportunity for you, I say don't be shy about your gear or even changing lenses, simply be smart about it. Basically just find a more sheltered corner in which to change lenses, be quick, and always use a clear/UV filter.
> ...



Maybe a bit paranoid. Unless you're somewhere with a lot of free, loose sand/dust (such as a big desert event where people are crunching up the top, releasing lots of dust), as long as you take a few basic precautions it's not terribly bad.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 27, 2014)

As long as you are not in a dust storm (now called Haboob - go figure), you'll be fine. use your usual precautions when changing filters and keep the camera in your pack / case when not in use. Of note, I had more issues with volcanic ash in Argentina and Chile than I've ever had with sand or dust here in Arizona.

Now to increase your paranoia a bit, do be very careful about sudden storms, especially in the summer after June. Afternoon "monsoon" showers can occur quickly and I would not want to be in any sort of slot canyon during a storm. Flash floods can be significant. 

Bottowm line, with some common sense, you will be fine and so will your equipment.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 27, 2014)

sunnyVan said:


> JustMeOregon said:
> 
> 
> > I've been to the Page, AZ area _a lot_ over the years, and I'll just flatly state that I think the dust issues & concerns at Antelope (both upper & lower) are waaaaay over blown. By exercising just _a little_ common sense anyone can safely use a camera and even change lenses without a problem. Now there are _other_ slot canyons in the neighborhood, that are more "open on top" then Antelope, where falling sand can be a concern. Interestingly enough, I've found that the falling sand is at it's worst immediately _after_ a big wind-event rather than during the dust-storm up-top. But even then, just the simplest of precautions have always been sufficient, and I am a stickler for sensor dust... So especially if the slot canyons are going to be a once-in-a-lifetime photo opportunity for you, I say don't be shy about your gear or even changing lenses, simply be smart about it. Basically just find a more sheltered corner in which to change lenses, be quick, and always use a clear/UV filter.
> ...


I can't speak for your dust out West, but some of the beaches I shoot on have fine sand, and the advice you're getting is very good. A rain cover can work well, too, but here are a couple of other thoughts:

Bring a small hand towel - other than getting the camera in the sand or windblown sand, most of the sand I've gotten in/on my camera has been from my hands. A small towel is good to have after you get up off the ground to get the sand off your [sweaty] hands.

Bring a blower (Giotto's Rocket or equivalent) and and old Lenspen or something with a soft but stiff brush. Use that to clean your camera at the end of each day.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Feb 28, 2014)

> Bring a small hand towel... Bring a blower...[and] a soft but stiff brush...



Your quite correct mackguyver. I'll just add that on lens & filter glass, be sure to blow first, then brush if necessary, & finally wipe only if you must. While for camera & lens bodies it's "brush first" because you don't want to accidentally blow dirt into the tiny cracks & crevices...

Also, remember that the vast majority of the dust & sand is going to be on the ground...  Your not going to be able to lay anything down without it getting dirty, so an extra pair of hands can often help... And once something like your daypack or your knees get dirty, just don't worry about it until you get back to the motel; your going to spend _a lot_ of time on your knees taking pictures in the slots... And speaking of motels, avoid the "Page Boy" if you can...

Antelope Canyon is one of those truly unique & special places... If you've never taken pictures in a slot canyon before, I guaranty that you will be "totally lost photographically" on your first tour. So do yourself a big favor and before you spend the extra money on one of the tripods-allowed photography-tours, first visit Antelope as a part of one of the "regular" non-photography oriented tours just to get the lay of the land. The tours are short & cheap enough that you should be able to swing it, and you'll be that much more prepared to take some great pictures in the slots when you return with your tripod on a photography-tour...

Finally, if your _really_ not going to change lenses, go as wide as you got... And if you can swing-it, the slots were _made_ for the Canon 8-15mm... The fisheye would make for the perfect rental-lens for _everything_ in Antelope Canyon except maybe the light-beams & the sand-waterfalls.

So don't worry... Be happy...
It's a dirty world, but _someone_ has to take a picture of it...


----------



## sunnyVan (Feb 28, 2014)

JustMeOregon said:


> > Bring a small hand towel... Bring a blower...[and] a soft but stiff brush...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very helpful tips! ! Thanks. 


Oh so regular tour doesn't allow tripod? I thought the only difference between regular and photography tour is the amount of time allowed.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Feb 28, 2014)

At one time or another I think that I've gone with _all_ of the tour operators that have a tribal permit for Upper Antelope. I really like the guys at Overland Canyon Tours, check'em out and don't forget to make reservations well in advance:

http://www.overlandcanyontours.com/upperant

A few things to keep in mind are (in no rational order):

Don't freak-out over the crowds at Upper Antelope. I've seen pro-level photographers (who were not "emotionally prepared" for the throngs) curse their guide to the bone, throw gear in frustration, & storm out of the canyon.

Most all of the tour guides work together incredibly well. The "regular tour" guides do a great job of keeping their tourists moving quickly past the tripods on the "Photo tours." So well in fact that a 30-second exposure (standard stuff in the slots) will generally do a good job of making all the people disappear.

If you are still frustrated by John-Q-Public getting in your shot, just tilt your camera up a bit. Without the canyon floor in the shot, there will generally not be any _obvious_ horizon or _"proper"_ orientation, so just go ahead & tilt your camera in any way necessary to get Little Timmy out of the shot.

Remember, your basically taking pictures in a cave. Your eyes have adjusted, so you can see just fine, but it really is pretty dark. So under-expose accordingly. _That's_ how you get the deeply saturated dramatic photos you see everywhere.

Don't forget _Lower_ Antelope Canyon! It's smaller, tighter, and you don't have the "light-beams" of its big brother (the more famous Upper Antelope), but it's less crowded and more relaxed. Also, at Lower Antelope if you can convince the caretakers that your gear is "Professional" enough, you can be allowed to enter on your on without having to be part of a guided tour. And before you ask, I have no idea how they judge gear to be professional-enough. I'm generally dragging-ass with more than $20K of gear, while my wife is happily bouncing around with a 5-year-old Rebel, and we both have always been waived in without any problem.

Finally don't go just once and think that you've seen it all. The light in the morning, mid-day, and afternoon is _dramatically_ different. Pictures of the exact same sandstone formation will look _completely_ different taken at different times of the day.

Enjoy...


----------



## sunnyVan (Mar 1, 2014)

JustMeOregon said:


> At one time or another I think that I've gone with _all_ of the tour operators that have a tribal permit for Upper Antelope. I really like the guys at Overland Canyon Tours, check'em out and don't forget to make reservations well in advance:
> 
> http://www.overlandcanyontours.com/upperant
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for taking the time to write such a detailed response. Really appreciate it. Hope it'll be a fruitful trip.


----------

